# Mini Minikin 50w and new tank



## Daniel (13/11/16)

Just spotted this on Asmodus IG looks like a lakker little mod







Seems it's sold out everywhere , but here's the blurb on the website anyway : 

The Mini Minikin 50W Complete Kit is a full kit (mod, tank, and battery) that features never before seen asMODus products, all in one package. The Minikin Mini 50W, Ohmlette Sub Ohm Tank, and an Efest 18500 sized battery are all included in this kit.

The Minikin 50W is a petite box mod that accommodates a single 18500 sized battery (included in this kit) and features a two tone body style for a unique look.

The Mini Minikin is powered by a GX-50-HF chip that features power saving capabilities as well as a"flavor taste" boosting mode. The GX-50-HF chip has an efficiency rating of *97%*.

The Minikin 50W Kit is topped with the all new Ohmlette Sub Ohm Tank! The Ohmlette features two different coil options, both which provide great clouds with lower wattage making it the perfect companion for the Mini Minikin.

The Minikin 50W Kit will include an Efest 18500 sized battery so you can vape right out of the box!

0.6 ohm coil recommended wattage range: 30 - 70 watts 
0.9 ohm coil recommended wattage range: 25 - 40 watts

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jacques Steenkamp (13/11/16)

Looks nice. Internal battery??


----------



## Daniel (13/11/16)

Jacques Steenkamp said:


> Looks nice. Internal battery??



Takes a 18500 I think .... so winner winner ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (13/11/16)

This looks very cool


----------



## Pindyman (17/11/16)

I know it doesn't sound manly but this thing is cute

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ash (17/11/16)

This is going to be a nice carry around Mod for sure.


----------



## boxerulez (17/11/16)

Will this handle an SM25?


----------



## Daniel (17/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> Will this handle an SM25?



The picture angle might be misleading but from the tank size on it I think so


----------



## boxerulez (17/11/16)

Daniel said:


> The picture angle might be misleading but from the tank size on it I think so



@Rob Fisher Check it out, sure there will be a kodama mini minikin on the horizon also.

Does any local vendors sell those size batteries though?


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/16)

boxerulez said:


> @Rob Fisher Check it out, sure there will be a kodama mini minikin on the horizon also.
> 
> Does any local vendors sell those size batteries though?



I most certainly will check it out... but for me the 18500 battery is the deal breaker... used them back in the REO Mini days and battery life sucks noogies... Also the 18500 is a really hard battery to buy locally if not impossible.


----------



## Ash (17/11/16)

Surely if they bring in the mod, they will bring in some batteries for it as well. When u say bad Rob, how bad was the battery life.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/16)

Ash said:


> Surely if they bring in the mod, they will bring in some batteries for it as well. When u say bad Rob, how bad was the battery life.



It was a long time ago and I actually never really took to the REO Mini's... but the 18500's are around the 1,000mAh range so that should give you some idea.


----------

